# Reupholstered My Interior for $12



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks great! Wanna help do mine?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks very clean, good job.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks Better then Pink ! The White Leather POPS .................


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice job man! Looks real good, matches your sunglasses too I see! Just gotta get that steering wheel trim next!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Nice job man! Looks real good, matches your sunglasses too I see! Just gotta get that steering wheel trim next!


Why stop there and wrap the steering wheel and shift boot too? 

How hard was it to do this? I'm tired of the cloth on the dash as well. My hand up would be the doors after you break the plastic welds/tabs off. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I could never keep it clean. Does look great though


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

brian v said:


> Looks Better then Pink ! The White Leather POPS .................


Pour jealousy of the pink.... It looks really good..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I feel like we are going to see more pink in AP's cruze soon...haha


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I feel like we are going to see more pink in AP's cruze soon...haha


Sadly no more pink... Or at least in the fabric until we order the leather replacement seats, looking at pink thread with leather seats. We got the leather dash instead of the fabric when we bought the Cruze. If I had that horrible black mesh, I would change it out though.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks good. I just did silver dinoc vynal but painted just looks cleaner esp if glossed

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks good!!!! Getting some ideas here....


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks good nice job. Much better than the silver.


----------



## TNovak (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

It was so easy to do with the exceptions of the door trim. I had to break all the tabs inside the door to wrap the leather around it and I just used some screws I had laying around to secure the trim back to the door. It really wasn't difficult though


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

And thanks for all the compliments guys I really put a lot of time into my cruze


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

I just painted the front too what do y'all think? I asked my friend who now calls it the chevy ricer.


----------

